# apple cider/ hard cider



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

The link is not working for me.


----------



## wags (Feb 17, 2014)

Here's a video of some people using a garbage disposal to grind up fruit.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D22Wo-XHmrk

I want to create a table with a garbage disposal built into the top of it, so I can chop up apples with the knife (clean them up) then sweep them into the disposal. The bucket will catch the output, then I can run it through a press.

I have 4 apple trees and 2 pear trees - not to mention 6 grape vines. We made over 30 gallons of grape juice this year, and only about 10 gallons of apple juice *due to the amount of work involved*. I plan on getting this all ready for next year to make this process a lot simpler/faster. Considering the amount of fruit I get each year, using a conventional juicer just takes way too long.


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

I skipped the garbage disposal and went for the adapted garden shredder. It will have its trial run next month.


----------



## KPeacock (Jan 29, 2013)

I made an apple destroyer from an old belt drive motor. basically its a small wooden box with a bucket on top to channel in the apples. inside the box, I have a "drum" made of wood that has a mess of screws in it. as the drum spins the screws absolutely destroy whole apples and they discharge into 5-gallon buckets. I pour the slop into a nylon mesh bag and crush them in a wine press to give me cider. I usually make about 10 gallons of cider for my wife's wine hobby, and around 20 or so gallons that I freeze up for consumption throughout the year.

it's rather gratifying seeing the apple go in as whole fruit and come out as a pulverized must and mush. this is one device that needs no warning labels about its lack of safety features. I suspect it would similarly destroy any body part that strays into its path.

The motor was laying in the shop, and the boards were laying around. I suppose you could buy new lumber for it for about $12, and grab a box of screws and you'd be all set. I can't have any more than $20 invested into it and she works remarkably well for my purposes.


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

In my opinion, Claude Jolicoeur's book on cidermaking is best book available, and it has a chapter on apple grinders. 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/1603584730?pc_redir=1411856246&robot_redir=1


If I had the time and some of the components on hand I would have considered building a drum style grinder. 


http://cjoliprsf.awardspace.biz/Documents/Grinder2011.pdf


KPeacock, 

Just curious, what juice yield have you been experiencing?


----------



## reneal (Sep 6, 2006)

I built one with the garbage disposal, but had an old stainless steel sink lying around. So I just built a framework with legs that I could drop the sink into, & attached the garbage disposal to it with room underneath for a bucket. Wired up a switch to the disposal and about 8 ft of cord to a plug. When I want to grind, just carry it to where I want it & plug it in. Works great & use a hose & turn it on to clean it out.


----------

